

Science is not democratic - nickolai
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/on-faith/post/science-is-not-democratic/2011/08/24/gIQAdEgxaJ_blog.html

======
tptacek
This is a political story of the most Reddit-y kind. It's understandable how
it ranked here; the title sounds fascinating. But the story isn't. I guess I
probably agree with the story, but that doesn't mean it belongs on our site.

Flagged.

------
wccrawford
Actually, I'd argue the opposite. It has always been democratic, with the
majority beating the outliers down when they disagree with groupthink, even if
they're right.

It shouldn't be, but it is, and has been.

~~~
ThomPete
In a Thomas Kuhn kind of way, yes.

------
atacrawl
It drives me absolutely crazy when I hear evolution deniers use the excuse
that it's "just a theory," as though the phrase _scientific theory_ means
exactly the same thing as a _theory_ in everyday layman's terms. I'd go so far
as to say that this quirk of the language is as big an impediment to the
widespread acceptance of evolutionary science as religiously based objections.

~~~
rasur
Dawkins proposed it would be better to use "theorem" rather than "theory", due
to this confusing ambiguity.

